# Do you have a rabies tag on your dogs collar?



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

I want to get one of the boomerang tags that 'clip' onto the collar so there won't be any clinking...but Apple has a rabies tag too from our county.

I think it's required to have that tag on all the time....will it be weird to have a non-clink tag along with a rabies tag on the collar...

kinda defeats the purpose, ya know?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

My guys are required to wear both a rabies and city license tag. Of course they have neither on because they manage to lose them within a month of getting them. I just keep the paperwork in my truck if I ever have to explain. :doh:


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

The only tag I keep on Riley is an ID tag. I don't like the jingle of the tags. Plus he is microchipped also and never usually goes to far from me either.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bama always loses his, I dont know why. So now I just keep it in my purse in case I need to show them.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Dogs in my county are required my law to wear their dog license, which shows they are both licensed and vaccinated for rabies. Since mine don't wear their collars except when out on walks, I don't mind the extra clink the tag makes while out walking.  

If they ever get out of the yard or get loose somehow and are picked up by or taken to the shelter, and they do not have their dog license on their collar, there is a HUGE fine.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

We have three tags, the city licence, rabies tag and of course the name tag, I got annoyed with all the tags and started to wrap a rubber band around them. Works great!


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

My chihuahuas don't wear tags as they are so small the tags are almost bigger than them. I do have tags on Shellie, as it's required by law, and if she ever did get out, you'd be amazed at how many calls we get a week with people who have found dogs with our (I work for a vet) Rabies tags on them, so we are able to reunite them with their owners without them having to go to the pound because of no tags.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine have there tags on there collars, The jingling doesnt bother me and , from the sound of them I know where they are


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

City, Rabies, ID tags Jingle, jingle jingle.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I like the jingle
name tag, rabies tag, license


----------



## Montesmom (Jun 9, 2008)

I dislike having the tags hang off the collar all the time. We had a dog lie down near a heat register, a tag slipped in the register cover and the dog was stuck in that position until we saw him. Since dogs here must wear their tags when out in public the trainer we had for his puppy classes recommended this clip: http://www.petco.com/product/102246/Dickens-Closet-I-D-Tag-Holders.aspx I just snap it on when we are heading out the door.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I like the jingle as well. Name, Rabies, and County...oh and microchip tag.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Maggies mom said:


> Mine have there tags on there collars, The jingling doesnt bother me and , from the sound of them I know where they are


I don't mind either... when Tuff Dog is out of my sight out in the woods I can usually keep track of him by the jingle.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Mine change collars fairly regularly. In addition for agility classes they can't have anything dangling from their collars. They have my phone number embroidered, written, or put on the collars somehow and I keep each set of tags on a clip in my bag of dog stuff -- id tag, rabies, license, and microchip tag. I can clip each set of tags to each dog if necessary, but only once at a dog park have I been asked to prove the were licensed.


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Mia has a rabies and an ID tag on her collar.
She doesn't wear the collar in the house usually though.

Neat idea Montesmom!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi, Those tags can get caught in just about anything, I had a similar situation with our two dogs just having fun and there tags got tangled together. Not Fun anymore!
So I bought break-away-collars for all three of my dogs. Now when they are wrestling or whatever dogs do to have fun, I know that there collars will break apart!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes, our boys are required to wear a County-issued license as well as their rabies tag at all times. The jingling doesn't bother me so much, but both my boys hate it. 

I found "tag silencers" at Petco. They were like a dollar and are these little rubber rings that fit around the outside of the tag to prevent jingling. They do a pretty decent job, but Riley still doesn't like the tags moving around on his neck.
I ended up buying one of those stretchy/bungie type keychains that you wear around your wrist and I keep his tags on that, so at least I have them with me when we're out and about, should I ever have to show them.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Merl just has the flat info tag and his plastic microchip tag on the collar. Rabies tag is in my purse.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Same here. They wear the dog license tag, which you can't get without Valid Rabies Certificates.

I actually LIKE the clink. It let's me know where they are, and what they are doing. If I'm in my office, and I hear this high-speed clinky-clinky-clinky going on, it's a sure bet something is getting chewed up and shook, whether it be a pillow, a dog toy, or the cat 



missmarstar said:


> Dogs in my county are required my law to wear their dog license, which shows they are both licensed and vaccinated for rabies. Since mine don't wear their collars except when out on walks, I don't mind the extra clink the tag makes while out walking.
> 
> If they ever get out of the yard or get loose somehow and are picked up by or taken to the shelter, and they do not have their dog license on their collar, there is a HUGE fine.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

To be honest I am not sure. We do not always get a tag when they do the rabies. I remember them engraving Teddi's name on hers so she I believe has one. Belle and Max I don't know. Companies have not been producing tags as a cost savings. As long as you have the current certificate that is all you need.


----------



## SunsetSam (Sep 26, 2008)

I just asked about this on a thread the other day. I like this idea: http://www.itzadog.com/Results.cfm?category=2 to stop the jingling. I don't mind the jingling during the day but at night it drives me nuts and during the day it wakes up the baby when he's napping if it's too loud, so I am trying to figure out what I want.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

They have little cover thingys... like you can put on human dog tags... silencers, I think they call them. Cuts the "jingle" noise down. Or, there's a little pouch you can wrap around them that bungees them all together as they hang on the collar.

I personally like the jingle.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ike has 3 tags on his collar. ID, Rabies, and Chip#. I actually like the jingle they make. Let's me know where he...is right now he's scratching his ear and I hear him jingling.


----------



## Ray Williams (Apr 7, 2007)

*Tags*

Kelso never wears his collar in the house. I just put it on whenever we go out 4-5 times a day. About 5 miles a day.

He has three tags. One aluminum, one plastic, and one steel.

Have never heard a sound from them.

I wouldn't go out with out them.

I am 73 years old and I see it as a help for me also if something should happen.

Can't ever be careful enough.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes- the county license (which cannot be given out without proof of rabies vaccination every three years) is legally required to be displayed at all times when the dog is not on your property.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

maddison has her rabies tag, her chip# tag, her city license tag and her name tag...her fur turns black from the tags for some reason in the one area.......with maddison her tags got caught when she was licking the dirty dishes in the bottom rack of the dishwasher that was pulled all the way out and she panicked and pulled the whole rack out onto the ceramic floor there were broken dishes everywhere...poor girl was so scared and now doesn't go near the dishwasher when it is open.....


----------



## zippybossrock (Jan 12, 2008)

I can't wait to hear the jingle jingle........


----------

